# Certificate Programs



## TheocraticMonarchist (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I must confess, I am extrinsically motivated and benefit greatly from guided study 

Does anybody know of any good certificate programs in Reformed Theology? 


The Ligonier Academy looks excellent, but it hasn't been launched yet. Anything else? I know Whitefield has a certificate they award, but it is two semesters worth of Seminary level study. Since I'm currently working on an undergraduate degree, and plan on attending seminary in the future, it seems like a bit much. 

Your suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 12, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> Ok, I must confess, I am extrinsically motivated and benefit greatly from guided study
> 
> Does anybody know of any good certificate programs in Reformed Theology?
> 
> ...



I think Southern Baptist Theological Seminary offers some certificates, but I don't know anything about them.


----------



## DonP (Apr 12, 2009)

GPTS has a remote learning program you may be able to get in.

GPTS.edu


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 12, 2009)

The North American Reformed Seminary


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 12, 2009)

If you have time to do some additional study, take an extension course with a reputable school like GPTS, which will be counted toward an MDiv if you should eventually pursue one. In the meantime, make strides toward completing your undergraduate studies. 

Louisville Southern Baptist Seminary has some good reformed folks. You might want to try a course there. At one time, they operated on a 4-1-4 schedule, a four month semester, a one month January term, followed by a four month semester. Sometimes college students took the one month January term, in which they took one intensive course. This might be an interesting experience for you, if they still do this.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 12, 2009)

Glenn is right -- your concentration needs to be in your undergraduate work. Seminary will come soon enough. Be patient.

If you want to do some theological studies at your own pace, contact me. There are some classes on Itunes (e.g., RTS) and Covenant Seminary has free online course lectures (along with syllabi and notes) at its website. I know you're on dial up, let me know and I'll burn stuff for you if you're interested.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 13, 2009)

Third Millennium has some video courses.


----------



## cornopean (Apr 24, 2009)

You can check this out:

Puritan Seminary Moodle


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 25, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> The North American Reformed Seminary



 i'm going to sign up soon.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 25, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> brianeschen said:
> 
> 
> > The North American Reformed Seminary
> ...


You won't regret the decision!


----------

